
Automating Customer Support Using NLP and Deep Learning - saip
https://blog.floydhub.com/automate-customer-support-part-two/
======
cathalh
Hi, my name is Cathal and I am the author of this post. Sentence embedding is
still a relatively new technology and I wanted to explore it a bit to try and
understand how it could be used in a typical business scenario. I still think
there is alot more to discover about sentence embeddings and other ways they
can be used. So I am happy to answer any questions about the post or sentence
embeddings in general.

